# Woher nehmt ihr eure Bilder?



## chaostheorie (7. April 2005)

Moin!

Ich glaube hier bin ich richtig: Ich brauche regelmäßig Bilder, die auch für gewerbliche Nutzung erlaubt sind. Anforderungen sind möglichst hohe Auflösung und wenns geht auch freigestellt. Querbeet - Rechner, Büroartikel, Menschen, Fahrzeuge, Lebensmittel etc etc etc.  Kennt ihr da gute Quellen bzw. Imagesammlungen auf CD?

THX, Anton


----------



## ShadowMan (7. April 2005)

Hi Anton!

Schau dazu doch einfach mal im Fotographieforum vorbei. Hier dürftest du auch fündig werden:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials21566.html

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## c2uk (7. April 2005)

Oder in der Grafik FAQ - Stock Photos: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129386.html 

da sind glaube ich so einige gute dabei, anonsten sind hier mal fünf Seiten:

http://www.sxc.hu/
http://www.strandperle.biz/
http://www.zefa.de/
http://creative.gettyimages.com/source/home/home.aspx?country=deu
http://www.thinkstock.com/


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. April 2005)

Ich habe den Thread mal in das Fotografie-Forum verschoben,
da er ja nichts mit Photoshop direkt zu tun hat.

Gruß
Martin


----------

